

For Facebook Execs, More Money Means More Problems - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404623,00.asp

======
dasil003
Dvorak flagged on principle.

~~~
guywithabike
My favorite part is that he opens with two lines about what he hates about
Facebook IPO stories. The rest of the article is, then, exactly one of those
articles.

~~~
jameskilton
But at the same time it isn't. He's using "Facebook" purely as link bait and
instead ranting about "people who got rich really quickly" and how they
usually self destruct in some fashion or another. Facebook is never mentioned
again after the first sentence. Rather pointless article, but then again, it
is Dvorak.

